# Alternatives to Bleaching Oil



## Norma_Drake (Sep 5, 2020)

I wound up using the Cabot bleaching stain. My intent was to use a light coat ,but my painter and my husband couldn't let it go at that and applied a very thick coat; so , gone is my beautiful oil bleached exterior. It looks like a nice paint job now.


----------

